# Canon Pro9000 Mark II Printer Settings



## dericcainphoto (Apr 13, 2012)

I just ordered the Pro9000 Mark II and I have a question about printing in Lightroom 4. I assume that Lightroom 3 should be close to the same, except for soft proofing. What dpi is the best to use when printing? Should I stick with the camera native of 240, or jump up to 300? Also, I welcome any tips or suggestions on printing workflow in Lightroom, as I am new to this. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## victorwol (Apr 14, 2012)

I have a 9500 and a Pro 1... I always do 300. Out of curiosity tried 600 and saw no difference at all. Be sure to choose the right paper on the driver and if you use ICC profiles turn off the driver color management. These printers can do wonderful prints with good paper, and most of the manufacturers provide those profiles.


----------



## victorwol (Apr 14, 2012)

Moab makes great paper too. Slickrock photo paper is awesome.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Apr 15, 2012)

The days when you had to resample artwork before sending it to the printer are looooooooooong since past. The only exception is if your source image is very low resolution, and even then some printer drivers do a better job than Photoshop at upscaling.

If your image is at least 150 ppi at final output size, just print it. If it's above 85 ppi, just print it but be prepared to discard the print and do some experimenting. If it's less than that...well, either you're printing a billboard and you know what you're doing, or you're a lost cause.

Of much more importance to the print quality is your sharpening workflow. That's beyond the scope of a forum post, but an excellent place to start is by viewing the picture at actual size (by holding a physical ruler up to the onscreen ruler and adjusting the magnification until they match) and then sharpening it until you like the way it looks. You'll probably overshot the mark a bit, but it's a quick way to get it into the ballpark and it may well be "good enough" for your porpoises.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## dericcainphoto (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you so much for your replies. I will use the following advice in my printing workflow.


----------

